
The Idiot Line - mausx3
http://biasedbit.com/blog/the-idiot-line/
======
Kenji
Very condescending piece. There is no universally best design, it's always the
best _for a set of people_. The developer's mistake is that he optimizes for
his own kind and designs things such that people who have a clue get an
awesome interface. But most people don't have a clue about a very specific
piece of software. Therefore it's likely that they optimized for the wrong
kind of people. That is the true reason. I myself just accepted that there's
stuff that I love and stuff that the majority loves and most of the time the
design choices are completely opposite, so I just settle for their 'best'.

------
kenrikm
I am an engineer and I have built some rather impressive software in my time.
However I grew up in design, I worked in design, my diploma says design. On
what side of this line do I belong? I feel that not everything is as black and
white as the author might suggest.

~~~
ovokinder
It's not a design vs engineering boundary; it's a competence boundary. Your
boundary simply encompasses more knowledge, of more areas — and thus you don't
fit the archetype the article talks about.

------
ChikkaChiChi
The Idiot Line between being an author and a hack must be somewhere between
the heading tag where you all caps your negative then drop in an F bomb
modifier for shock value.

Also, Leonardo Da Vinci.

------
dmschulman
Design is easy. Good design is hard.

~~~
fredoliveira
One might say design is nuanced.

------
pdxgene
"Argue for your limitations, and they're yours."

